# powermac G5 2x2 Ghz ne démarre plus



## phf57 (19 Mars 2012)

Je viens de transférer les données de mon G5 (Léopard) via "assistant de migration" sur mon nouveau Macpro (Lion) moyennant firewire. Pour transférer les données de mon deuxième disque dur j'ai mis le G5 en mode "disque dur" en appuyant la touche T au démarrage. Après l'exercice j'ai éjecté le disque sur mon Macpro, j'ai enlevé le câble firewire et j'ai étant mon G5 pour le redémarrer. Depuis, j'obtiens le bond de départ, l'écran devient gris avec la pomme et la roue qui tourne pour basculer en écran bleu ou je peux parfois faire bouger le curseur, mais si non, rien à faire, il reste bloqué. J'ai pas de souci de RAM, j'ai fait le reset à l'intérieur de la machine, j'ai essayé de le faire démarrer avec un lecteur de disque externe et mon disque Tiger (je n'ai pas de Léopard sur disque) mais ça ne change rien. 
Dès lors que la machine fonctionnait sans problème avant le transfert je ne pense pas avoir un problème de carte-mère.
J'ai également testé les disques depuis mon Macpro et le résultat était ok.
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider?


----------



## Madalvée (19 Mars 2012)

Le disque externe s'il est usb ne peut pas marcher. Peut être que le PowerMac a basculé en démarrage en mode réseau, peut-être faut-il sélectionner le disque interne par la touche Alt au démarrage, puis rétablir le démarrage sur disque dans le panneau de configuration.
La pile interne peut jouer des tours, le Powermac arrive à un âge où il est temps de la remplacer, j'ai résolu pas mal de soucis en changeant cette pile.


----------



## lepetitpiero (19 Mars 2012)

Tente de démarrer ton G5 en maintenant la touche ALT enfoncée... si les DD montent alors choisi le bon disque de démarrage.


----------



## phf57 (19 Mars 2012)

merci pour vos réponses rapides. En le démarrant avec la touche alt j'obtiens en effet mon disque dénommé HD alors que mon disque Data n'apparaît pas (pas grave dès lors que le démarrage devrait se faire sur le HD mais bizarre quand même). Si j'appuie sur la flèche il semble vouloir démarrer (écran gris, pomme, roue) mas bascule de nouveau en écran bleu. Je vais essayer de changer la pile demain et je vous redis.

Philipp


----------



## lepetitpiero (19 Mars 2012)

non c'est normal avec la touche alt seuls les DD de démarrage montent... ( je pensais que tu en avais plusieurs )

Tu as tenté de zapper la PRAM ? voir de réparer le disque en démarrant via le DD système ou en mode Super utilisateur et faire un fsck -yf


----------



## phf57 (20 Mars 2012)

bon, je viens d'installer une nouvelle pile (l'ancienne était en effet morte). Ensuite j'ai essayé le reboot avec fsck -yf qui m'a finalement ramené à mon écran bleu. J'ai ensuite éteint l'ordi, débranché le câble d'alimentation et appuyé sur la touche de démarrage pendant 5 secondes (astuce trouvé sur un autre forum), rebranché l'alim. et redémarré. Maintenant il ne bascule plus à l'écran bleu mais il reste beau gris avec la pomme et la qui tourne, qui tourne, qui tourne?
Au bout de 30 minutes je l'ai arrêté et redémarré, maintenant il me bascule à nouveau en écran bleu.
Au fait, qu'est-ce que tu entends par zappeur PRAM et réparer le disque via le DD système?
merci


----------



## lepetitpiero (21 Mars 2012)

retente n démarrage avec la touche alt enfoncer . zappeur la pram http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_CH


----------



## esv^^ (21 Mars 2012)

Moi aussi j'ai une question; à quoi sert le mode sans echec (shift au démarrage)? Dans cette situation, est ce que ça peut servir?


----------



## KERRIA (21 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir

As tu tenté de redémarrer à partir du DVD d'installation + touche "C" ?...


----------



## phf57 (21 Mars 2012)

bonsoir, je n'ai rien contre esv^^ mais ça question n'a rien à voir sur cette discussion. J'ai refait le démarrage avec la touche alt enfoncé et j'obtiens le disque dur au milieu, une case à demi-cercle flèché à gauche ainsi qu'une flèche à droite. En aucun moment j'ai la possibilité de taper le lien indiqué, j'avoue ne pas comprendre le terme "zappeur PRAM" ? Si je clique sur la flêche de droite il fait semblant de démarrer et bascule ensuite en écran bleu! Une autre indication que j'ai oublié de révéler, mon écran bleu varie légèrement d'intensité et le curseur apparaît parfois pour quelque secondes pour disparaître aussitôt et de revenir au bout de quelque secondes et ainsi de suite! 
Au cas où l'avis de  KERRIA se réfère à mon sujet, sachez que je ne peux pas ouvrir mon lecteur de disque et donc pas insérer le CD de démarrage


----------



## drs (21 Mars 2012)

Si ma memoire est bonne, il y a des diodes de diagnostic a l'interieur du G5.

Le derniere fois que j'ai eu ce type de comportement, il s'agissait d'un slot ram defectueux. Sitot les barettes changees d'emplacement, tout a fonctionné.


----------



## KERRIA (22 Mars 2012)

Bonjour

En effet observer les diodes de la carte mère.....

On peut toujours ouvrir le lecteur en levant la trappe et faire sortir le tiroir avec un trombonne....

Pour zapper la PRAM, démarrer avec les touches Commande+P+R...et attendre 2 fois le "boeing"

pour la réinitialisation de la NVRAM :

Redémarrer avec les touches controle+alt+O+F
l'écran devient noir et un texte t'invite à répondre... (attention le clavier devient "QWERTY"
1:  reset - nvram     taper: reset)nvrq?
touche retour
2: set - defaults       taper: set)defqults
touche retour
3: reset - all            taper: reset)qll
toucje retour

si ça marche la machine redémarre automatiquement

As tu aussi tenté d'installer un autre DD ?
As tu testé tes barrettes mémoire une par une ? (sur le 2x2 elles ne sont pas appairées )
As tu tenté de réinitialiser la carte mère..minuscule bouton sur la dite carte ?


----------



## phf57 (22 Mars 2012)

chers secouristes,

Au risque d'exténuer votre patience, je ne progresse toujours pas. Je m'm'explique: pas de diode allumée sur la carte mère (je pense que c'est normal d'après mon expérience). Oui, j'ai déjà réinitialisé la carte mère avec le petit bouton (plusieurs fois même). J'ai fait des essai avec la RAM (j'en ai 8 x 1 Go) en enlevant toutes et de commencer avec 2 x 1 et ainsi de suite, pas de soucis et d'ailleurs s'il y a problème de RAM il y a normalement la diode qui s'allume. 
Si je fais Commande+P+R je n'obtiens pas de 2ème boing et l'écran vire au, devinez - bleu! Le seul moyen d'obtenir plus d'un boing est la combinaison ALT-CMD-P-R, un autre forum indique qu'il faut attendre le 5ème boing ce que j'ai fait et ce qui fonctionne (probablement erreur de la part de KERRIA).  NVRAM impossible avec la suite de touches indiquée), je n'obtiens pas d'écran noir permettant d'écrire quoi que ce soit (je précise que pour toutes ces manouevres je garde les touches enfoncées jusqu'à obtention de la pomme ou, le cas échéant, d'un écran noir. Au bout de moment il vire au bleu, comme d'habitude. Pour couronner le tout, je n'arrive pas à ouvrir le lecteur (ce n'est pas celui d'origine, je crois un Matsushita) sans risquer de le casser.
merci


----------



## didgar (23 Mars 2012)

Salut !

Pour faire ton reset NVRAM c'est :

CMD+ALT+O+F

L'écran deviendra gris et tu pourras taper ce qui t'a été indiqué plus haut.

Tu peux aussi tenter de démarrer en mode "sans échec" en maintenant appuyée la touche MAJ pendant tout le processus de boot ... ça peut être TRES long ...

Pour forcer l'ouverture de ton lecteur optique, démarre la machine en maintenant appuyé le clic gauche de ta souris. Si tu as les dvd d'origine, fais un AHT.

A+

Didier


----------



## KERRIA (23 Mars 2012)

Bonjour

Effectivement pour la PRAM c'est une coquille de ma part...mais pour la NVRAM, ce n'est pas parce que tu n'obtiens pas l'écran noir que je t'ai induis en erreur..merci de te calmer un peu dans tes propos ou alors débrouille toi toi même....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h10 ----------

...mais effectivement c'est : CMD+ALT+O+F...


----------



## phf57 (23 Mars 2012)

mes excuses à KERRIA, je n'avais pas l'intention de t'afficher, mais quand on est dans le feu de l'action et ça ne marche pas on commence à stresser. Je vais essayer de suivre vos conseils. D'abord encore une question à didgar, qu'est-ce un AHT (désolé mais ne suis pas informaticien comme vous avez sans doute pu vous en rendre compte).

merci à vous tous

Philipp


----------



## didgar (23 Mars 2012)

Salut !

AHT = Apple Hardware Test

Regarde tes dvd d'origine et normalement tu dois en avoir un qui le mentionne.
Tu démarres dessus et tu lances un test étendu ... ça peut être très long en fonction de la quantité de ram embarquée dans la machine.

Si ta machine présente un problème Hardware, il te sera signalé et tu auras un code d'erreur, note le et tu pourras en chercher la signification.

A+

Didier


----------



## phf57 (24 Mars 2012)

friends,

merci pour ces conseils. J'ai réussi à le démarrer avec le DVD d'installation d'origine (Tiger) mais j'hésite à l'installer dès lors que je suis sur Léopard et que je n'ai pas ce disque. Puis-je installer Tiger et revenir sur Léopard par la suite? Qu'est-ce que vous me conseiller de faire au niveau test pour que, idéalement, la machine parte de nouveau depuis le disque dur?

Y a pas le feu, je serai absent une semaine, mais merci déjà pour vos précieux conseils!

A+
Philipp


----------



## KERRIA (28 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir

Bien sur que oui...

Bon courage


----------



## phf57 (15 Avril 2012)

friends,

Merci encore une fois pour vos conseils. J'ai finalement pu le faire démarrer avec le DVD d'installation Tiger. Je l'ai installé sur mon deuxième disque interne et crée un nouveau compte. Ensuite j'ai formaté l'autre disque qui était précédemment le disque de démarrage. Depuis, plus aucun problème! 

Philipp


----------



## lepetitpiero (15 Avril 2012)

Super pour toi...


----------



## esv^^ (15 Avril 2012)

didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Pour faire ton reset NVRAM c'est :
> 
> ...





> bonsoir, je n'ai rien contre esv^^ mais ça question n'a rien à voir sur cette discussion.



Excuse moi alors! Je voulais juste proposer une solution pour essayer de t'aider, mais si c'est comme ça que tu remercies les gens qui essayent de t'aider

N'empêche qu'on te l'a recommandé un peu plus loin dans le fil!


----------



## KERRIA (18 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir

Merci de ton suivi
Content pour toi...


----------

